# TTOC badge - FOR INFO ONLY - DO NOT REPLY



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Back plate = Chrome plated brass (not rebated)
Size = 70mm x 20mm. Â 
Style = Parallelogram. 
Background colours = Audi RS Red (need pantone ref from Audi) and black. 
Lettering colour = Silver (We have the official Audi TT logo as a .jpg 
file). 
Border Colour = Silver (Same colour as the official TT logo). 
Shape = Parallelogram. (The angles should be exactly the same as the angle of the 
vertical stroke on the TT logo)

The poll winner has now been decided

1 12% 
2 12% 
3 12% 
4 64% 
Â 
Results based on 25 responses. Â

The winner is badge 4 below.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge.wmf

The TT logo will be used, but without the red border.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/tt_logo.jpg

This badge can be placed anywhere where the bodywork is reasonably flat (a slight curvature should not be a problem).
The most commonly discussed placements are where the S-Line badges are, on the rear below the quattro badge, on the front grill, at the top of the front bumper, on the glove box.

The price is Â£14 / badge. This price includes badge, OEM tape, delivery.

The expected delivery time is 4-6 weeks. Â We are currently in the Artwork design stage, Artwork approval is next. If the artwork goes back for correction, then the delivery will also go back. I will regularly update all with the latest picture.

Once I confirm the weight of the badge I will then know the postage cost/unit. I can then confirm cost. This is likely to be early next week.

Payment method will ONLY be cheque. My name and address will be supplied when I confirm price.

We should have 2 weeks or so grace before we have to confirm the order quantity. This means we can still accept orders at the moment. Please IM me to order any badges.

Any future orders will be subject to a minimum run. The cost per unit will then be subject to this minimum run quantity.

There will be a few pence extra / person. I will use these to purchase a couple of extra badges and donate these to the TTOC (as a bit of stock). Any extra pence (that can't be used to purchase a badge) will be donated to the TTOC.

We have 145 badges on order by 85 owners. Â ;D

2 Â Â Â Â Â Â A11NVP
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â ADB
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â AJS
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â AndyMan
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Anorax
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â artthur
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â B3VES
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Baggie Boy
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Bash the Monkey
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â BigJon
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â blatha
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â boabt
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â BROVERS1
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Carlos
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â CAROLSTT
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â ccc
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Clived
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Clokey
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â CMS
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Craig225
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â davek9
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â DJB10TT
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Donny
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Dr_Parmar
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â DXN
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â en7rha
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â foxyTT
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Genie_V1
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Giles
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Hairy
3 Â Â Â Â Â Â hbk
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â hutters
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â HUW
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â J1WEY
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â JAC
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Jam
? Â Â Â Â Â Â JampoTT
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â jgoodman00
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â Johnny_BriTTain
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Jonah
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Kim
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â KiwiTT
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â kop
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â L3ETT
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â lil_sniffer
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â M12BJN
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â M44RT_L
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â M4TTC
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Mackem
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â MattWarren
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Mike_G
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â mikeS
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Moley
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Monique
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â NaTT
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Neil_Mc
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Neil1003
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â NormStrm
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â NuTTs
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â OldCrow
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â pas55
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â PaulB
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â PeTTe
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â pgtt
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â pinkaardvark
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Rob1e
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Sammers
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â SAM-TT
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â SBJ
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â scoTTy
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â SmiTTen
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Stu-Oxfordshire
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â SundeepTT
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Thorney
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Trevor/TJH
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Ttspain
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â Turbo_Terrific
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â Ty
4 Â Â Â Â Â Â UK225
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Vagman
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Vernan
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â W7 PMC
2 Â Â Â Â Â Â WAK
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Wayno
1 Â Â Â Â Â Â Zozza


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## turbo_terrific (Jul 16, 2002)

???


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

:-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I want 2 of them please


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Doh ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

a quick push up again for all those you have missed the ...summary ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Go waan go waan go waan......

NuTTs, count me in m8.

I wonder whether it'll fit in between the exhausts......just to be original ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BTTT ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

hey no replying as it says....... er.. whoops ;D

good man Stu.. how many


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Updated ;D
BTTT ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

> BTTT ;D


B..? 

m8 
Is "Oldcrow" on the list for one...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I missed the OldCrow request. Where did that come from?

PS if anyone wants to know if their request has been noted, I continually update the first post on this thread with the latest info.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Seem to have missed all this. Put me down for one. Please. Sorry. Thank you. No reply? Sorry.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BTTT ;D

147 badges from 83 owners. Nearly the magic 100. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

oldcrow IM'ed me...

btw "BTTTT" is what ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

> btw "BTTTT" is what ?


that was "BTTT" ... ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BackToTheTop ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For all those wanting a TTOC badge and haven't yet applied, the link is below

http://www.********.co.uk/ukttoc/register.shtml


----------

